# L'INNOCENZA



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2008)

*A 12 anni vende foto nuda per abiti* 
Mms a compagni per pochi euro cosi' tutti potevano riceverli

                         (ANSA) - TREVISO, 28 GIU - Dodicenne si fotografava nuda nei  bagni di scuola e vendeva le foto ai compagni per comprarsi  abiti firmati. Cosi' una ragazzina trevigiana aveva pensato  di aggirare il divieto dei genitori di acquistare vestiti  griffati. A rendere pubblica la vicenda e' stata la  direttrice dell'Ufficio Scolastico. La giovane e' stata  sorpresa sul set e avrebbe ammesso il traffico di mms. Foto  vendute per pochi euro per dare modo ai compagni di  acquistarle.





​



Prendo spunto da questo articolo dell'Ansa per chiedermi/vi: Che fine ha fatto l'Innocenza?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2008)

Non lo so.


So che questa come i ragazzini che le compravano le foto sono figli di genitori che hanno abdicato al loro ruolo...

A dodicianni possedeva un telefonino che fa foto e lo usava senza controllo dei contenuti e del traffico ed aveva evidentemente un'autonomia di movimento che le consentiva di fare acquisti e un disinteresse della famiglia che non notava i nuovi capi indossati ...

Povera bambina non sapeva più cosa fare per sentire di esistere!


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2008)

*Persa*

Anche a me fa tanta pena la ragazzina ... e qui mi ripeto, la colpa e' sempre nostra "gli adulti" e i genitori assenti ... per il momento io prenderi i genitori a calci nel c**o ... e poi mi chiederei: Che esempio da la nostra societa' all'infanzia? perche' 12anni si e' nella fascia dell'infanzia CristoSanto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche a me fa tanta pena la ragazzina ... e qui mi ripeto, la colpa e' sempre nostra "gli adulti" e i genitori assenti ... per il momento io prenderi i genitori a calci nel c**o ... e poi mi chiederei: Che esempio da la nostra societa' all'infanzia? perche' 12anni si e' nella fascia dell'infanzia CristoSanto.


No.
La pressione per far diventare adulti ....con consumi adulti i ragazzini e in particolare le ragazzine è fortissima.
Soprattutto tra la fascia di popolazione più debole culturalmente.
Io ho appena terminato la seconda e mi vengono a trovare ex alunni ed ex alunne dalle medie vicine o vengona a prenderei fratellini a scuola.
E' facile fare i conti: hanno 12 - 13 anni.
Alcune sono conciate da lap-dancers con pantaloni a vita bassissima, truccate, con capelli tinti... e tutto questo non solo avviene con il consenso dei genitori, ma su loro spinta. Sono gli stessi genitori che già alle elementari facevano le meches a bambini e bambine e li vestivano gli uni come dei rapper le altre come veline (scomodissimo per giocare)...
Il tutto per sentire i figli appartenenenti a quella che ritengono sia la classe sociale elevata che fa la "bella vita" ...vedi Italia1

E' una precisa scelta politica far credere che l'elevazione sociale non passi attraverso la cultura ma attraverso l'apparire.


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2008)

Che tristezza tutto cio'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  quanto squallore  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  questa gioventu' invecchiera' in fretta.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che tristezza tutto cio'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
se non si suiciderà in fretta cara Mari....


----------



## Grande82 (29 Giugno 2008)

ehmmm .... ricordo che alla medesima età la mia battagli era: mamma, posso andare a scuola con lo smalto trasparente? no, solo d'estate, lo smalto trasparente. fine lotta. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma forse dovrei giorne, solo che allora non lo sapevo!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Giugno 2008)

Terribile. Questo mi era sfuggito.

I genitori vedono la figlia 12enne indossare capi firmati e non si chiedono neanche dove li abbia presi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io capisco che i tempi siano diversi, benche' mi ricordo che nel periodo Paninaro c'erano ragazzini che rubavano le Timberland  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .... ma questo mi sembra realmente troppo


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2008)

Questi sono solo i segni dei tempi. Si punta il dito sulla famiglia o sulla scuola...ma non c'è un unico responsabile.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questi sono solo i segni dei tempi. Si punta il dito sulla famiglia o sulla scuola...ma non c'è un unico responsabile.


Infatti no, non c'e' un responsabile... c'e' una situazione... pero' se tua figlia improvvisamente comparisse con nuovi abiti che tu sai di non averle comprato, una domanda non gliela fai?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questi sono solo i segni dei tempi. Si punta il dito sulla famiglia o sulla scuola...ma non c'è un unico responsabile.


giusto.
io prenderei tutti a pietrate in fronte e festa finita


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2008)

genitori assenti ma grande spirito imprenditoriale della ragazza.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non credo che sia solo colpa dei genitori, i figli passano la maggior parte del loro tempo fuori di casa 
da noi si direbbe..._bel popò di puttanino_..


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> genitori assenti ma grande spirito imprenditoriale della ragazza....
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  anche da noi...
se penso che a 12 anni mi facevo fregare i soldi dalla sorella per lavare i piatti..


----------



## Old Holly (30 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Terribile. Questo mi era sfuggito.
> 
> I genitori vedono la figlia 12enne indossare capi firmati e non si chiedono neanche dove li abbia presi
> 
> ...



Se lo sono chiesto, per questo si sono rivolti alla scuola per vederci chiaro.
Almeno così era scritto sull'articolo della Stampa...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Se lo sono chiesto, per questo si sono rivolti alla scuola per vederci chiaro.
> Almeno così era scritto sull'articolo della Stampa...



Ahhh... porelli deve essere terribile...


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti no, non c'e' un responsabile... c'e' una situazione... pero' se tua figlia improvvisamente comparisse con nuovi abiti che tu sai di non averle comprato, una domanda non gliela fai?


Certo. Il problema però, è perchè una ragazzina si compra abiti nuovi da sola...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Giugno 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo. Il problema però, è perchè una ragazzina si compra abiti nuovi da sola...



Perche' a 12 anni si ha la necessita' di appartenere a un gruppo... vestiti firmati e cazzate varie... le pressioni sociali sono brutta roba...


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' a 12 anni si ha la necessita' di appartenere a un gruppo... vestiti firmati e cazzate varie... *le pressioni sociali sono brutta roba*...


Appunto...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2008)

ma perchè a 12 anni una bambina che forse non sa neanche estrarre la radice quadrata deve avere il cellulare ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma perchè a 12 anni una bambina che forse non sa neanche estrarre la radice quadrata deve avere il cellulare ?


Perché i genitori dicono che così hanno un maggior controllo e sicurezza...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché i genitori dicono che così hanno un maggior controllo e sicurezza...


e fino a 5 anni fa come si faceva?? ci si perdevano i figli per strada??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e fino a 5 anni fa come si faceva?? ci si perdevano i figli per strada??


Diciamo 10...

Comunque il cellulare lo acquistano i genitori prima che i bambini ne abbiano alcuna necessità.

Alle elementari dobbiamo proibirlo.
Quando si va in gita c'è sempre qualcuno che lo porta di nascosto (nostro, non dei genitori) e manda messaggi tipo: "Andrea è caduto nel fiume" o "Giuseppe si è fatto male" o "Marta si è persa" ...naturalmente gli eventi reali sono che Andrea si è bagnato un piede in un ruscello profondo 5 cm, Gliseppe si è graffiato con un rametto e Marta è un po' lenta nel camminare ...ma le notizie suscitano il terrore nei genitori.

Non vi dico cosa abbiamo dovuto fare quella volta che il pullman è andato in panne davvero sull'autostrada e i bambini sono stati trasferiti su un altro...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Luglio 2008)

io sono profondamente e umanamente vicina a chi deve occuparsi dei nanerottoli per lavoro...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché i genitori dicono che così hanno un maggior controllo e sicurezza...


 
io forse vivo fuori dal mondo...ma perchè i bimbi a 12 anni dove vanno senza genitori?
alle gite con le maestre? e non c el'hanno loro il cellulare se accade qualcos?
a casa degli amici? e c'è bisogno del cell?
scusa persa, non è per fare polemica, ma io davvero non capisco...ma come li crescono 'sti figli? il mio ha 19 mesi quasi e tutti mi danno addosso perchè invece di fargli vedere i teletubbies gli ho comprato le costruzioni di gomma e i lego un po' più grandi, il libro della giungla e quallo della campagna, con i versi degli animali.....ma sono così antiquata a 33 anni, io?


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io forse vivo fuori dal mondo...ma perchè i bimbi a 12 anni dove vanno senza genitori?
> alle gite con le maestre? e non c el'hanno loro il cellulare se accade qualcos?
> a casa degli amici? e c'è bisogno del cell?
> scusa persa, non è per fare polemica, ma io davvero non capisco...ma come li crescono 'sti figli? il mio ha 19 mesi quasi e tutti mi danno addosso perchè invece di fargli vedere i teletubbies gli ho comprato le costruzioni di gomma e i lego un po' più grandi, il libro della giungla e quallo della campagna, con i versi degli animali.....ma sono così antiquata a 33 anni, io?


secondo me so rinco loro ...


----------



## brugola (1 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ..ma sono così antiquata a 33 anni, io?


no.
sono i genitori di oggi che sono fuori di mina


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io forse vivo fuori dal mondo...ma perchè i bimbi a 12 anni dove vanno senza genitori?
> alle gite con le maestre? e non c el'hanno loro il cellulare se accade qualcos?
> a casa degli amici? e c'è bisogno del cell?
> scusa persa, non è per fare polemica, ma io davvero non capisco...ma come li crescono 'sti figli? il mio ha 19 mesi quasi e tutti mi danno addosso perchè invece di fargli vedere i teletubbies gli ho comprato le costruzioni di gomma e i lego un po' più grandi, il libro della giungla e quallo della campagna, con i versi degli animali.....ma sono così antiquata a 33 anni, io?


Ad alcuni il cellulare può servire davvero fin dalle elementari: costa meno di una baby sitter. Non tutti i bambini sono sempre sotto gli occhi dei genitori o parenti. Gli orari di lavoro non lo consentono. Quasi tutti dalla quinta in poi tornano a casa soli in case vuote e molti non hanno più il telefono fisso.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> secondo me so rinco loro ...


non so che dirti....a me riproverano tutti che sono "tedesca" col mio cucciolo, che già gli dico no quando pretende di fare di tutto...e allora perchè amici e parenti quando sono in visita da loro, poi son contenti che il mio cucciolino si metta a terra sul tappeto e buono buono gioca con paperino e topolino a pupazzetto, invece di andarsene in giro a distruggere mezza casa?
forse perchè anche a casa è abituato così....
quando andiamo dalla nonna in campagna, lo faccio sfrenare con l'acqua il terreno il cane le galline...ma in casa ci sono i giochi adatti da fare a casa, tra quattro mura,.....o no?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ad alcuni il cellulare può servire davvero fin dalle elementari: costa meno di una baby sitter. Non tutti i bambini sono sempre sotto gli occhi dei genitori o parenti. Gli orari di lavoro non lo consentono. Quasi tutti dalla quinta in poi tornano a casa soli in case vuote e molti non hanno più il telefono fisso.


cioè bimbi soli a casa a 9-10 anni?


----------



## brugola (1 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non so che dirti....a me riproverano tutti che sono "tedesca" col mio cucciolo, che già gli dico no quando pretende di fare di tutto...e allora perchè amici e parenti quando sono in visita da loro, poi son contenti che il mio cucciolino si metta a terra sul tappeto e buono buono gioca con paperino e topolino a pupazzetto, invece di andarsene in giro a distruggere mezza casa?
> forse perchè anche a casa è abituato così....
> quando andiamo dalla nonna in campagna, lo faccio sfrenare con l'acqua il terreno il cane le galline...ma in casa ci sono i giochi adatti da fare a casa, tra quattro mura,.....o no?


secondo me fai benissimo.
sai qual'è secondo me il problema dei genitori di oggi?
che non hanno più quella autorità di una volta, oggi scambiata per amicizia e rovinata dai troppi impegni.
oggi non si tirano più sculaccioni o schiaffi ai ragazzi...hanno paura che chiamino il telefono azzurro..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> cioè bimbi soli a casa a 9-10 anni?


Sì. Hanno le chiavi e quelli delle elementari aspettano un'ora, quelli delle medie si scaldano il pranzo.


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì. Hanno le chiavi e quelli delle elementari aspettano un'ora, quelli delle medie si scaldano il pranzo.


beh quello lo facevamo anche io e mia sorella .... il forno a microonde entrò in casa proprio per scaldare la pasta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




altrimenti a furia di scaldarla in padella con i turni diventavano croccantini


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> secondo me fai benissimo.
> sai qual'è secondo me il problema dei genitori di oggi?
> che non hanno più quella autorità di una volta, oggi scambiata per amicizia e rovinata dai troppi impegni.
> oggi non si tirano più sculaccioni o schiaffi ai ragazzi...hanno paura che chiamino il telefono azzurro..


quoto  

	
	
		
		
	


	









senza contare che se non si rischia che siano i pupi a chiamare il telefono azzurro potrebbe arrivare il passante a chiamare la polizia


----------



## brugola (1 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non vedo dare uno schiaffo a un ragazzino da secoli.
eppure io ne ho presi tanti....
a tavola noi non potevano parlare se non interrogati, non ci si alzava se non ti davano il permesso...insomma, tante piccole cose che oggi non esistono più ma che davano al figlio un senso di autorità che faceva bene.
sia per le cose piccole che per quelle grandi ovviamente 
ora sembra che abbiano paura a tirar due schiaffi


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non vedo dare uno schiaffo a un ragazzino da secoli.
> eppure io ne ho presi tanti....
> a tavola noi non potevano parlare se non interrogati, non ci si alzava se non ti davano il permesso...insomma, tante piccole cose che oggi non esistono più ma che davano al figlio un senso di autorità che faceva bene.
> sia per le cose piccole che per quelle grandi ovviamente
> ora sembra che abbiano paura a tirar due schiaffi


ne ho visti tirar di inutili (un bimbo a una festa che giocava per terra, ma gli avevano messo i vestiti fighetti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) e di sacrosanti ...... (i pupi che fanno un macello al supermercato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

il bello che per il primo mi sa che mi sono indignata solo io, per il secondo guardavano tutti di traverso


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non vedo dare uno schiaffo a un ragazzino da secoli.
> eppure io ne ho presi tanti....
> a tavola noi non potevano parlare se non interrogati, non ci si alzava se non ti davano il permesso...insomma, tante piccole cose che oggi non esistono più ma che davano al figlio un senso di autorità che faceva bene.
> sia per le cose piccole che per quelle grandi ovviamente
> ora sembra che abbiano paura a tirar due schiaffi


Passa a casa mia... quel demonio di Sbarella di quando in quando se li becca...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì. Hanno le chiavi e quelli delle elementari aspettano un'ora, quelli delle medie si scaldano il pranzo.


Ce le avevo anche io le chiavi di casa...dall'eta' di 7 anni...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2008)

Comunque a voglia di discutere, le pressioni sociali che abbiamo subito noi non sono minimamente paragonabili a quelle che subiscono ora...


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma perchè a 12 anni una bambina che forse non sa neanche estrarre la radice quadrata deve avere il cellulare ?


...a 12???? Guarda che ci sono parecchi bambini che lo hanno in prima elementare!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque a voglia di discutere, le pressioni sociali che abbiamo subito noi non sono minimamente paragonabili a quelle che subiscono ora...


capirai...altro che vestiti di marca: io mi beccavo sempre la roba smessa dalle sorelle maggiori 

	
	
		
		
	


	








da qui la mia totale indifferenza alla moda e il via allo stringatino..


----------



## brugola (1 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Passa a casa mia... quel demonio di Sbarella di quando in quando se li becca...


a me parecchi sculaccioni.....e il mio babbo aveva le mani grandi..mani senza fine...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> capirai...altro che vestiti di marca: io mi beccavo sempre la roba smessa dalle sorelle maggiori
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure io... per me la roba firmata era al massimo la UPIM... per questo ora amo lo scialo (anche se alla fine non me ne frega un emerito)... un periodo i miei non avevano manco i soldi per comprarmi un fermaglio per i capelli...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pure io... per me la roba firmata era al massimo *la UPIM.*.. per questo ora amo lo scialo (anche se alla fine non me ne frega un emerito)... un periodo i miei non avevano manco i soldi per comprarmi un fermaglio per i capelli...


anche per me!!!


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì. Hanno le chiavi e quelli delle elementari aspettano un'ora, quelli delle medie si scaldano il pranzo.


anche mia figlia ha fatto questa vita perché io e suo padre si lavorava .
ma questo non le ha impedito di essere seguita , amata, affiancata ;i ritmi di vita sono quelli che sappiamo , la differenza la fanno buona volontà  e  amore.
trovo che in molti genitori ci sia una trascuratezza e una pigrizia di fondo dovuta alla superficialità e immaturità 
sono incapaci di essere autorevoli perché significa sforzarsi di applicare regole importanti per la salute psicologica dei figli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> anche mia figlia ha fatto questa vita perché io e suo padre si lavorava .
> ma questo non le ha impedito di essere seguita , amata, affiancata ;i ritmi di vita sono quelli che sappiamo , la differenza la fanno buona volontà e amore.
> trovo che in molti genitori ci sia una trascuratezza e una pigrizia di fondo dovuta alla superficialità e immaturità
> sono incapaci di essere autorevoli perché significa sforzarsi di applicare regole importanti per la salute psicologica dei figli.


Infatti io non ci trovo nulla di strano.
Trovo strano chi lascia il lavoro per scaldare la pasta a ragazzi che hanno un'età che 100 anni fa li avrebbe portati a lavorare in fabbrica.
Dalla quinta in poi possono benissimo essere responsabilizzati.
La mia esplicitazione era relativa all'utilità che un ragazzino possedesse un cellulare.
Quello che è assurdo è che abbia un cellulare costoso con funzioni ludiche che possono essere male utilizzate e soprattutto che non ci sia alcun controllo sulle sue relazioni e movimenti.


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti io non ci trovo nulla di strano.
> Trovo strano chi lascia il lavoro per scaldare la pasta a ragazzi che hanno un'età che 100 anni fa li avrebbe portati a lavorare in fabbrica.
> Dalla quinta in poi possono benissimo essere responsabilizzati.
> La mia esplicitazione era relativa all'utilità che un ragazzino possedesse un cellulare.
> Quello che è assurdo è che abbia un cellulare costoso con funzioni ludiche che possono essere male utilizzate e soprattutto che non ci sia alcun controllo sulle sue relazioni e movimenti.


sulle funzioni ludiche capisco, ma sul fatto del cellulare non mi trovo contraria.
sono ben altre le cose che stonano nell'educazione odierna...i mezzi di comunicazione ci sono e va bene usarli (con criterio e buon senso)


----------



## Old Toujours (1 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *A 12 anni vende foto nuda per abiti*
> Mms a compagni per pochi euro cosi' tutti potevano riceverli
> 
> (ANSA) - TREVISO, 28 GIU - Dodicenne si fotografava nuda nei bagni di scuola e vendeva le foto ai compagni per comprarsi abiti firmati. Cosi' una ragazzina trevigiana aveva pensato di aggirare il divieto dei genitori di acquistare vestiti griffati. A rendere pubblica la vicenda e' stata la direttrice dell'Ufficio Scolastico. La giovane e' stata sorpresa sul set e avrebbe ammesso il traffico di mms. Foto vendute per pochi euro per dare modo ai compagni di acquistarle.
> ...


Quindi condanna per chi compra un abito e assoluzione per chi compra l'mms ?

Stessa logica del povero drogato e dello spacciatore delinquente ?


Ciao Mari'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  l'innocenza la leggi anche negli occhi di chi inganna ... è solo più nascosta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Quindi condanna per chi compra un abito e assoluzione per chi compra l'mms ?
> 
> Stessa logica del povero drogato e dello spacciatore delinquente ?
> 
> ...


Lo squallore è diffuso tra chi è cresciuto avendo come modelli i partecipanti al Grande Fratello.
Lei non avrebbe potuto vendersi se non ci fossero stati i compratori.

Ma se il Presidente del Consiglio impegnava parte del suo tempo a piazzare signore e signorine...


----------



## Old Toujours (1 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo squallore è diffuso tra chi è cresciuto avendo come modelli i partecipanti al Grande Fratello.
> Lei non avrebbe potuto vendersi se non ci fossero stati i compratori.
> 
> Ma se il Presidente del Consiglio impegnava parte del suo tempo a piazzare signore e signorine...


Quoto


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Quindi condanna per chi compra un abito e assoluzione per chi compra l'mms ?
> 
> Stessa logica del povero drogato e dello spacciatore delinquente ?
> 
> ...


Ciao bello!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo squallore è diffuso tra chi è cresciuto avendo come modelli i partecipanti al Grande Fratello.
> Lei non avrebbe potuto vendersi se non ci fossero stati i compratori.
> 
> Ma se il Presidente del Consiglio impegnava parte del suo tempo a piazzare signore e signorine...


Sono d'accordo con te Persa ... diventa sempre piu' difficile essere dei bravi genitori, missione quasi impossibile ... se pensi che a volte bisognerebbe iniziare proprio dai loro genitori, che non sono dei veri campioni/modelli da imitare.  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bongiorno.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *A 12 anni vende foto nuda per abiti*
> Mms a compagni per pochi euro cosi' tutti potevano riceverli
> 
> (ANSA) - TREVISO, 28 GIU - Dodicenne si fotografava nuda nei bagni di scuola e vendeva le foto ai compagni per comprarsi abiti firmati. Cosi' una ragazzina trevigiana aveva pensato di aggirare il divieto dei genitori di acquistare vestiti griffati. A rendere pubblica la vicenda e' stata la direttrice dell'Ufficio Scolastico. La giovane e' stata sorpresa sul set e avrebbe ammesso il traffico di mms. Foto vendute per pochi euro per dare modo ai compagni di acquistarle.
> ...


Innocenza?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Innocenza?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Luglio 2008)

*Lettera di una studentessa*

Cara mamma, caro papà,

sono ormai tre mesi che sono ritornata all’università e non ho ancora trovato il tempo per scrivervi. Mi scuso per avervi trascurato ma ora vi voglio raccontare tutto. Prima di leggere, però, sedetevi; mi raccomando non continuate a leggere prima di esservi messi seduti, d’accordo?

Ora sto abbastanza bene. La frattura ed il trauma cranico che mi sono provocata saltando dalla finestra del dormitorio in fiamme, poco dopo il mio arrivo, sono ormai quasi guariti. Sono restata all’ospedale solo due settimane e la vista mi è ritornata quasi normale. Anche le forti emicranie che mi colpivano in continuazione non le ho più che una volta alla settimana.

Fortunatamente il garzone del benzinaio che è in fondo alla strada aveva visto tutto. È lui che ha avvisato i pompieri e chiamato l’ambulanza. È anche venuto spesso a trovarmi all’ospedale e, poichè dopo l’incendio non sapevo dove alloggiare, è stato così gentile da propormi di andare ad abitare da lui. In realtà non è che una cameretta in un sottoscala ma è piuttosto carina. Lui è un ragazzo formidabile e ci siamo subito innamorati. Abbiamo deciso di sposarci: non abbiamo ancora fissato la data ma lo faremo di sicuro prima che il mio pancione cominci a vedersi.

E sì, cari genitori, sono incinta. Io so bene a qual punto voi eravate ansiosi di diventare nonni e sono sicura che accoglierete questo bambino con tutto l’amore e la tenerezza che mi avete riservato quando ero piccola. La sola cosa che ritarda la nostra unione è la piccola infezione che ha il mio fidanzato e che ci impedisce di effettuare le analisi pre-nunziali. Anche io, scioccamente, mi sono fatta contagiare ma tutto si risolverà presto con le iniezioni di penicillina che faccio ogni giorno.

So bene che accoglierete questo ragazzo a braccia aperte nella nostra famiglia. È una persona molto gentile e, sebbene non abbia fatto molti studi, è molto ambizioso. Anche se non è della nostra stessa razza e religione, conoscendo la vostra larghezza di idee sono certa che non darete alcuna importanza al fatto che la sua pelle sia un pò più scura della nostra. Sono sicura che lo amerete come io lo amo. Anche i suoi genitori sono della gente per bene: sembra che suo padre sia un famoso mercenario nel villaggio africano dove è nato.

Bene, ora che avete letto tutto, dovete sapere che non c’è stato alcun incendio al dormitorio, non ho avuto nè frattura cranica nè commozione cerebrale, non sono andata all’ospedale, non sono incinta, non sono fidanzata, non ho la sifilide e non ci sono uomini dalla pelle scura nella mia vita. È solo che sono stata bocciata in storia e filosofia e in questa occasione mi è sembrato opportuno aiutarvi a riflettere sulla relatività delle cose.

Vi abbraccio forte forte.


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2008)

Si, ma non e' una dodicenne, che c'azzecca con l'articolo.


MAH!




Admin tu hai un bisogno assoluto di una bella vacanza.





​


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Luglio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Cara mamma, caro papà,
> 
> sono ormai tre mesi che sono ritornata all’università e non ho ancora trovato il tempo per scrivervi. Mi scuso per avervi trascurato ma ora vi voglio raccontare tutto. Prima di leggere, però, sedetevi; mi raccomando non continuate a leggere prima di esservi messi seduti, d’accordo?
> 
> ...


è bellissima!! la sapevo diversa ma anche così rende!!.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si, ma non e' una dodicenne, che c'azzecca con l'articolo.​
> 
> 
> MAH!​
> ...


Non è la stessa età, ma lo spirito è lo stesso


----------



## Mari' (2 Luglio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è la stessa età, ma lo spirito è lo stesso


Spero che crescendo la 12enne cambi.


----------



## La Lupa (2 Luglio 2008)

Ma...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... a me non mi pare proprio la stessa cosa...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Luglio 2008)

Non è uguale nei contenuti ma lo spirito è di farla pagare ai genitori. Inoltre non credo nell'innocenza di una dodicenne - l'ha fatto intenzionalmente ma per via di mancanza di esperienza non ha potuto prevedere l'effetto collaterale.


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non è uguale nei contenuti ma lo spirito è di farla pagare ai genitori. Inoltre non credo nell'innocenza di una dodicenne - l'ha fatto intenzionalmente ma per via di mancanza di esperienza non ha potuto prevedere l'effetto collaterale.


quindi bel popò di puttanino!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2008)

Dodici anni sono proprio pochi.


----------

